# Why are sticky's locked in "Sevenstring Guitars" ?



## Leviathus (Sep 18, 2018)

It's been like this for a while, did something happen that i'm unaware of or is it just a mistake?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 18, 2018)

Weird. I just opened up the "Post pic of..." threads. The others can remain closed.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 18, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird. I just opened up the "Post pic of..." threads. The others can remain closed.



Word, but now the "post random pics of your 7's" thread's vanished?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 18, 2018)

\(0_o)/


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 18, 2018)

strange phenomena in these dark times...


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 25, 2019)

Necrobump from Hell.

@MaxOfMetal this happened again. Just noticed it. Any reason the random pics thread is locked?


----------

